# Laco Speyer is about to take flight!



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

I just got notification that my Laco Speyer is leaving the Mothership for its home in the New World. Flieger Friday, here I come! 

Copious amounts of pictures will be provided upon its arrival.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Congrats, Admin !


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

stuffler said:


> Congrats, Admin !


Thanks Mike, I blame you and Bhanu's Flieger Friday homepage articles.


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

Can't wait to see this one.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

The Speyer has landed. At 39mm it's perfectly proportioned for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Mayhem421 (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice pick-up! Great looking watch.


----------



## gseiko (Jun 28, 2016)

What made you pick the Speyer over a Stowa B 40mm? I'm still debating over these 2 options.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

gseiko said:


> What made you pick the Speyer over a Stowa B 40mm? I'm still debating over these 2 options.


I didn't pic the Laco over the Stowa...I also have a Stowa 40mm type A on order.

I handled both of these watches during BaselWorld and liked the look and feel of Laco's type B just a little better.


----------



## Katruje (Jan 13, 2017)

Wow that's a fantastic looking watch!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's a few more images as promised...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Is it as thick as a 42mm model?


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

cuthbert said:


> Is it as thick as a 42mm model?


It depends which 42mm model; Lacos 42mm flieger's vary in thickness from 12mm, 12.8mm, and 13mm. The 39mm Speyer is 12mm thick.


----------



## AeroDynamik (Oct 17, 2016)

Is the lume applied in a pattern that’s similar to the Paderborn?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

Lume is the same as on the Paderborn... Same pattern and same color.


AeroDynamik said:


> Is the lume applied in a pattern that's similar to the Paderborn?


----------



## jakec (Sep 17, 2012)

A real beauty for sure.I'm trying to decide if I want this or the 42mm (Paderborn) . I was afraid the dial might look a little cramped on the 39mm but judging by your photos they did a pretty good job with it.


----------



## ENRGZR (Mar 21, 2012)

That's a great looking watch, Chief.


----------



## Deacfan (Jul 2, 2018)

The squadron is forming! I liked it so much, I bought one, too! While on a Rhine River Cruise several years ago,my wife and I toured Speyer. Beautiful Cathedral and delicious hot chocolate!


----------



## Deacfan (Jul 2, 2018)

If you're like me and own a goodly number of watches,you may feel a need to rotate them.This is the watch I most hate to take off and am happiest to put back on! Perfect size and very comfortable. Plan to wear it when we go back to Germany, perhaps in the Fall. Best, Johnny


----------



## khelben (Mar 30, 2018)

CMSgt Bo said:


> It depends which 42mm model; Lacos 42mm flieger's vary in thickness from 12mm, 12.8mm, and 13mm. The 39mm Speyer is 12mm thick.


Argh I still can't make up my mind between this and the Stowa! Haha.

Do you happen to have the Lug-to-Lug measurement for the Speyer? Thanks!


----------



## Laco Pforzheim (Oct 4, 2010)

khelben said:


> Do you happen to have the Lug-to-Lug measurement for the Speyer? Thanks!


Lug to lug is 46 mm for the 39 mm models like the Speyer.


----------



## khelben (Mar 30, 2018)

Laco Pforzheim said:


> Lug to lug is 46 mm for the 39 mm models like the Speyer.


Thanks! Guess I'm leaning towards this over the Stowa then.


----------

